

Tell HN: Just got delivery of TAOCP 4A - jackfoxy

...as Knuth says in the preface "The Kind of Programming I Like Best".
======
dman
Where did you order it ? I preordered it on InformIT and havent received my
copy yet.

~~~
jackfoxy
Preordered from InformIT. I figured I'm one of the first outside a close
circle to get my hands on the hard cover edition. I was following the shipment
tracking. I thought it would already be here when I got home from work, but Mr
FedEx delivered it in the dark after dinner.

At 883 pages, it's the longest of the hardcover volumes (so far).

------
requinot59
what's the follow-up of Knuth's words? Please!!!

~~~
jackfoxy
He's referring to _Combinatorial Algorithms_ , the title of this volume.

~~~
requinot59
Thanks for the info foxy lady.

